# GTO Engine Cover/fuel rail cover



## CoreyTravis (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey guys i bought my gto about 3 weeks back and i love it, but the plastic engine cover that sits over the fuel rail that says GTO is all messed up. The silver pain has chipped off everywhere and it look really bad. Does anyone know where i can get new ones at. Maybe even some nice painted ones? I saw one guy on here has his painted red and it looks amazing but i dont know if he purchased them like that or painted them himself.

All help is much appreciated!
Thanx
Corey


----------



## pykes04goat (Apr 4, 2009)

He most likely painted them himself, i am doing mine right away and matching it to the torrid red i have. what color is your gto and where are you located? i might be able to help you out.


----------



## CoreyTravis (Feb 22, 2010)

well i also have a red but since i bought the car used i dont know the technical name for the color.. it seems like an orange red.. also im located in tennessee no where near canada


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There are a bunch of options, find them used online, go to JHP for the Holden ones, and there are a few CF ones out there as well.

Corey, since yours are messed up anyway, feel free to ship them to me and I'll try and paint them. I have all the paint and materials already 

I've been looking to do mine for awhile now, just never did it because they are perfectly fine already.


----------



## 02r1 (Mar 17, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> There are a bunch of options, find them used online, go to JHP for the Holden ones, and there are a few CF ones out there as well.
> 
> Corey, since yours are messed up anyway, feel free to ship them to me and I'll try and paint them. I have all the paint and materials already
> 
> I've been looking to do mine for awhile now, just never did it because they are perfectly fine already.




was thinking about painting mine...its a torrid red...what kind of paint do you use..(high temp)
I would be more than happy to ship mine too you if you dont mind....

thanks
justin


----------



## harvotp (Mar 16, 2010)

16 easy steps that can save you a pretty good penny. Usually the covers new are anywhere from $50-$200.
This job should cost you $40 max.

1.Pull them off
***use some de-greaser and make sure its cleaned off real well before anything***
2.tape over the words GTO carefully with green painters tape
3.Get some paint that can withstand high temperatures and spray away

Keep probably 6 or 7 inches to a foot from the cover so the paint doesn't run.
4. Let dry
5. Apply second coat
6. Let dry
7. Tape off about a 3-4inch square around the text on the cover. (if you wanna get creative cut/buy some thin tape to place around the letters within the engraved part just below the letters) 
8. Paint the top of the letters the color you want
9. Let dry
10. Apply second coat
11. Let dry
12. Tape the top of the letters and reapply tape in step 7.
13. Paint the engraved area your color.
14. Let dry
15. Apply second coat
16. Let dry!

+16. Wait for everything to get all dried up to where there isn't any stickiness and apply 2 coats of clear coat to give it a nice shine. 

I did this on my brothers cover and it looked like he purchased it from a professional. Saved him money, and looked just as good as anything online/at a store.

Just get a little dirty, it's pretty fun and you get that satisfaction that you did something that looks appealing. :cool


----------



## harvotp (Mar 16, 2010)

Duplicolor high heat paint is what you should probably use if they have the colors you're looking for. Holds up to 1200degrees more then enough. If the covers' gettin' that hot...your doooomed. You can find it an any O'reilly's or Auto Zone. Hell probably even Wal-Mart...I wouldn't want Wal-Mart on my GOAT though :lol:.

As for clear coat, I'd probably go with the Duplicolor spray paint clear coat (find it at the same places), unless you have a nice paint setup. 

**One thing I forgot to mention, after the 1st coat of paint dries, if it looks like its cracking/paint looks defective, scratch it up a little bit with 300grit sandpaper wipe it down with a micro-fiber cloth, hit it with 2-3 real light coats of primer, give it a smooth sanding with 800grit paper and wipe it down with a micro-fiber cloth. Then reapply the paint. Should be good to go from there!

Because these parts are plastic, the sanding probably isn't needed, I didn't do it on my project, but I have some experience painting parts, so I've done it before.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

I painted mine myself using the factory paint from a local paint supplier, One thing not mentioned here is you need to use a good addhesion promoter before applying the primer or your paint won't stick and chip off over time, Mine was done last year, still looks like new, Pics in my photo's, I added the polished stainless inserts around the GTO letters, Really set off the whole cover.


----------



## nron (Jul 28, 2009)

Depending on your interesting there are inlays that you can also add. I have not used them so I cannot speak for their quality. I did buy the rear bumper inlays and I have had no problems with them peeling or anything of the sort.

GrafxWerks.Com - Custom Automotive Products


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The Detailer said:


> I painted mine myself using the factory paint from a local paint supplier, One thing not mentioned here is you need to use a good addhesion promoter before applying the primer or your paint won't stick and chip off over time, Mine was done last year, still looks like new, Pics in my photo's, I added the polished stainless inserts around the GTO letters, Really set off the whole cover.


+1 on this. The primer(addheason promotor) is very important. Dupicolor has everything you need... it is just a matter of patientce taping everything off nice.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

02r1 said:


> was thinking about painting mine...its a torrid red...what kind of paint do you use..(high temp)
> I would be more than happy to ship mine too you if you dont mind....
> 
> thanks
> justin


Sorry I missed your post. I should be doing mine in the next week or 2. I'll post a DIY thread with pics and all when done, just like I did with my tinted tails.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

As long as you're in there, check to see if the driver's side cover has been cutting through the fuel hose. Mine was... another reason why I left them off.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

^ I haven't had that problem but I have heard of a few GTOs catching fire from it.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I think the severity varies... the cut in my hose is maybe, generously, 1/4" long and 1/32" deep. I read about it a while back and thought, "wow why isn't everyone talking about this?"

The covers are nice to have as dress-up for shows... if I remember to bring them. :lol:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> ^ I haven't had that problem but I have heard of a few GTOs catching fire from it.


Thats never been varified from what I saw. I've only heard of one GTO that cought fire, and rumors said that something else caused it if I remember correctly. If the FRC cause a fire damn sure a TSB would have came out.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

:agree

If it was more than a freak accident we'd have had a recall by now.

But you can never be too careful with your GTO.:cheers A safe GTO is a happy GTO.


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

A little Krylon Fusion and a nice clear coat and yours can look as bad as mine do.....uh I mean good.. The color red they have is just not that nice. Bonds really well though. Still look better thann the chipped up silver before. Going to respray them in a gray base coat with transparent red stained glass effect paint. and if that sucks too I can always just blast them clean and start again...Dont need hi temp really they dont get that hot being that they stand off the motor quite a bit.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

My steps are very simple.

1. Remove the plastic, heat retaining, Fuel Rail Covers
2. Place FRCs is a safe place out of the way
3. Enjoy the look of the machine underneath


----------



## Redboots (Sep 30, 2009)

Just buy new covers from GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts. New price is $58.00 each, you won't find them cheaper. Here is what my BOM painted ones look like.


----------



## nc_06goat (Jun 3, 2010)

I've painted several sets of the FRS's here are a few pics.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

svede1212 said:


> My steps are very simple.
> 
> 1. Remove the plastic, heat retaining, Fuel Rail Covers
> 2. Place FRCs is a safe place out of the way
> 3. Enjoy the look of the machine underneath


I hadn't really considered the heat retention. Your method makes sense for the summer in SC. FRC and hood scoop plugs out probably is an effective way to reduce engine temp.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I made a set of carbon fiber ones and got a red vinyl decal ( this motor is in a 1965)


----------



## bforty (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone ever put the Corvette covers on? Do they fit? Sacrilege, I know.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*throw the plastic away! Go old school!!*

You can dress up the motor better by getting these Billet coil covers or some low cost items(eldebrock,summit and??) that are apperaring from many different suppliers!! cost from $200-$850!!:seeya: Good Luck


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

^^One of the best engine bays I've seen.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

:agree. I've seen those valve covers before. Who makes them? I thought they looked ugly just in pics laying on tables etc. Didn't like the fabricated weld look. But on the engine, they look great!


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah i have the same problem as you CoreyTravis. Mine is starting to chip away. With looking at these pictures i think this might be a good project to start. and with these pictures that NC 06GOAT put on here ill be painting my strut tower bar also.


----------



## GTO 1 (Apr 10, 2007)

Redboots said:


> Just buy new covers from GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts. New price is $58.00 each, you won't find them cheaper. Here is what my BOM painted ones look like.


$58.00?? 've been to that site and cannot find them on there. Tried searching "covers", "shields" ect and tried searching illustrations in about every category. Anyone have part numbers for the 2006 LS2 GTO fuel rail covers or info so I can find them on GM Parts Direct?? Anyone? Am looking for a primo stock set.

Thanks!!

GTO 1


----------



## GO JOHNNY GO (Feb 13, 2013)

how do you removing top engine covers on a 2006 pontiac gto


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Grab the ends and pull up on them carefully so as not to break the tabs.


----------

